

Ask HN: Did bit torrent really become popular by releasing porn? - climber

I thought I once read an article to that affect, but I can't find the article on Google. (Get all these links for torrents to porn, but not articles documenting how bit torrent started out).<p>If so, are there other technologies that also become popular through the ease of distributing porn?
======
wmf
Bram Cohen did test BitTorrent in the very early days by seeding some porn,
but I wouldn't attribute BitTorrent's success to that.

